# dragon flame awesome plant



## pirayaman

well guys i just got some of this plant called dragon flame more lutea and some more micro sword to fill it in abit also 4 neon tetras and 5 other type tetras i have such a bad memory i cant even remember and i just got them home

heres pics


----------



## maknwar

Dragons flame is not an aquatic plant. http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=239


----------



## pirayaman

will it grow out of water


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

can you find out what the scientific name of the dragon flame plant is? thanks

EDIT: sorry found out..
Hemigraphis repanda


----------



## ZOSICK

it would probably grow well immersed in water.


----------



## pirayaman

DiPpY eGgS said:


> can you find out what the scientific name of the dragon flame plant is? thanks


i dont think i can dippy they just had it listed as drangon flame this is that new petstore id be shocked if they sold me a non aquitic plant as most of there plants florida aquitic nursery


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

According to plantgeek.com it is certainly non-aquatic. It is a very reliable 
and reputable site

I would take it back and get a red aquatic plant in its stead

actually I just got off another site, and it is certainly irrefutably non-aquatic, sorry


----------



## pirayaman

DiPpY eGgS said:


> According to plantgeek.com it is certainly non-aquatic. It is a very reliable
> and reputable site
> 
> I would take it back and get a red aquatic plant in its stead


thing is wich is funny but it had a litlle root gowing on it from i guess being in the pet store it was only 3 bucks so if it rots it rots hahahah i think ill give it a shot if it turns to mush i scoup it out then and return it

i love the look of it its got a crazy purple to it

also this petstore does have a huge varity of plants but nothing that seems to kick me in the teeth if you know what i meen


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

trust me, it will rot. If it does in your tank, it could foul water params. I'd take it back and inform them it is non aquatic


----------



## pirayaman

DiPpY eGgS said:


> trust me, it will rot. If it does in your tank, it could foul water params. I'd take it back and inform them it is non aquatic


well if your that sure about it i will take it back tommorow for sure oh i sent you a pm


----------

